

Andy Rooney Dead at 92 - stfu
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18560_162-57319150/andy-rooney-dead-at-92/

======
thedaveoflife
Andy Rooney led a pretty amazing life and has written a number of books about
his experiences. My favorite was his book about his experience in World War II
as a correspondent for the Stars and Stripes newspaper[1].

My family used to get together every Sunday and watch 60 Minutes. It was
literally the only television show we watched together and Andy's rambling wit
and general cynicism was always my favorite part of the show. He certainly was
a keen observer of just how ridiculous life can be sometimes.

A couple of years ago, a friend of mine met him at a party in upstate New
York. He said he had the same way about there that he does on TV, except a
good deal dirtier and he smiled more. I was happy to hear that because that's
basically how I pictured him.

The world needs more Andy Rooney's.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/My-War-Andy-
Rooney/dp/1586481592/ref=s...](http://www.amazon.com/My-War-Andy-
Rooney/dp/1586481592/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320498778&sr=1-2)

